# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Help, urgent

## Ditto

I just checked on my new guy this morning and he's hardly moving, he's alive but it seems like barely, I tried feeding him last night for the first time since his regurge and he wouldn't eat. He seemed sluggish but not like this, I'm so upset I don't know what to do, please help!!! Any and all suggestions are welcome, I need help 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ditto

Oh god I don't know if he's breathing any more, he's completely limp I don't know what happened

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

No idea what's wrong with your critter Ditto. Any chance you can get him to a vet quickly? I hope he recovers.

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019),TopazEye (12-06-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> No idea what's wrong with your critter Ditto. Any chance you can get him to a vet quickly? I hope he recovers.


Thank you. Sadly he passed shortly after I posted, my closest vet that would have seen him is about an hour away so I doubt we could have made it in time. I really don't know what happened, he's acted completely normally since I got him and he was only without food for about three weeks, which is a while since he's small and he was getting pretty skinny but he never looked skinny enough that I was concerned for his life.. I don't know, but I'm completely heartbroken. I can't believe I let something like this happen again, I think I need to take a big step back and not get any more reptiles for a long time, I just don't think I can do this again

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wnateg

> I just checked on my new guy this morning and he's hardly moving, he's alive but it seems like barely, I tried feeding him last night for the first time since his regurge and he wouldn't eat. He seemed sluggish but not like this, I'm so upset I don't know what to do, please help!!! Any and all suggestions are welcome, I need help 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk





> Thank you. Sadly he passed shortly after I posted, my closest vet that would have seen him is about an hour away so I doubt we could have made it in time. I really don't know what happened, he's acted completely normally since I got him and he was only without food for about three weeks, which is a while since he's small and he was getting pretty skinny but he never looked skinny enough that I was concerned for his life.. I don't know, but I'm completely heartbroken. I can't believe I let something like this happen again, I think I need to take a big step back and not get any more reptiles for a long time, I just don't think I can do this again
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm far from an expert, but I know regurges can kill a snake. But it could've been a lot of other things too.

I wouldn't be too hard on yourself; it very likely may not have been your fault. Hopefully you were quarantining, in case it was some disease.

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## bcr229

Based on your other posts, you've had this snake for less than a month and you got it from a high-volume seller.  Put the body in the refrigerator - NOT THE FREEZER - and get it to the vet for a necropsy ASAP to ensure it didn't have something contagious.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-06-2019),_dakski_ (12-06-2019),_Ditto_ (12-06-2019),_hilabeans_ (12-06-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-06-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (12-06-2019)

----------


## dr del

So Sorry to hear this.  :Tears:

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P. sweet snake.

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

There was nothing you could have done at the point you found this morning, they are so good at hiding illness. I'm so sorry for your loss.
I also a agree if you have the time and funds, a necropsy will help put your mind at ease about what happened and ensure there's nothing that can pass to other animals. 
Hang in there.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-06-2019),_Ditto_ (12-06-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Sorry for your loss.  :Sad:   I hope you dont blame yourself.

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh no!  That's awful!  I don't think it's anything you did or could have done...I agree with the others that a necropsy would be a good idea, especially because if he died of something contagious you'd need to wait a while before replacing (and do a very thorough sanitizing) so that any other reptiles do not contract the same thing.  What lousy luck, I'm so sorry...but I'm very suspicious that he was not healthy when you got him.  Rest in peace little one... :Snake:    Any sort of guarantee from the seller?  If you do a necropsy & find out it was something serious & contagious, you need to be talking w/ them.

(sorry I got here so late!  I've been really busy with yard work today)

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## Ditto

Thank you all for your kind words and advice, I really do appreciate it.
Unfortunately I put his body in a freezer soon after he died, before I saw any responses about the necropsy, is it too late?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thank you all for your kind words and advice, I really do appreciate it.
> Unfortunately I put his body in a freezer soon after he died, before I saw any responses about the necropsy, is it too late?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid so...freezing destroys evidence needed for tests.  Disinfect, disinfect & disinfect some more...  poor little snake, I was looking forward to your updates on him-
these are typically healthy snakes- at least all the w/c ones I've known were.  Did he have any sort of mid-body swelling?  Anything you could feel, maybe?

----------

*bcr229* (12-06-2019),_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

So sorry for your loss, Ditto.  :Sad:

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> I'm afraid so...freezing destroys evidence needed for tests.  Disinfect, disinfect & disinfect some more...  poor little snake, I was looking forward to your updates on him-
> these are typically healthy snakes- at least all the w/c ones I've known were.  Did he have any sort of mid-body swelling?  Anything you could feel, maybe?


Agh that's too bad, wish I hadn't acted so quickly  :Sad:  I'm definitely on top of disinfecting, I don't want any chance of my other snake getting sick, I'm not sure I could take that. He seemed healthy for the whole time I had him,  though granted I only handled him once or twice for weighing and a quick look over, never felt any lumps or anything

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That slurps. I'm sorry for your loss Ditto.  :Sad:

----------

_Ditto_ (12-06-2019)

----------

